# [SOLVED] Testing an automotive radio antenna....



## daytona (Mar 9, 2011)

I did check the past posts and the newest was 4 years ago. So here goes my question. Checking an automotive antenna. Now being familiar with a multimeter, I check the middle pin to the antenna and get 0 ohms also I get 0 ohms check from the ground side to ground...now that's good. Now my questions (the book did not go here)....what reading should I get between the middle pin and ground?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Testing an automotive radio antenna....*

thats insulation, should not read anything being that it is made from a plastic.


----------



## daytona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Testing an automotive radio antenna....*

Either I posted incorrectly or misunderstood what I said. If you put the meter on the middle pin of the antenna and then to a ground in the car....what should the reading be?
Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on the height of the antenna


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Testing an automotive radio antenna....*

should read between 0-2 ohms


----------



## daytona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Testing an automotive radio antenna....*

Yes...you got it. After asking a few friends and them looking like deer in the headlights. I ordered a new antenna cable (for my '70 Plymouth Road Runner) and installed it. Re-checked the cable and got what I thought should have been the correct ohm readings. Installed the speaker & radio and all is working just fine now
Thanks to All


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Testing an automotive radio antenna....*

I will mark this post solved

BG


----------

